# Private lakes



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Thanks
> Sadly I can not get it to open. I will try a search of my own.


For those that don't have Microsoft's "Office" package for managing all the different documents, bookkeeping, Excel spreadsheets and that type of software, If it helps, there's a free package called "Open Office" that does it all. https://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I live on land that has been in my family for a very long time. On a private lake with no HOA it does have a outlet, totally surrounded by private land and private swamp. The outlet is not ever been used to float logs. The road I live on starts as public then changes to private. Years ago I had a few weekend neighbors, same ones for many years. As they died off and were sold, the first one turned into a rental for 10 years. It was not fun, we had a boat launch shared by 14 lots with 6 owners. After years of issues and disagreements I decided, no more. As each property came up for sale over the last 35 years I purchased them all one at a time. These were weekend cabins not high dollar stuff, $20,000 was the most expensive. I have no neighbors now, as I demolished all but one, the kids use it when coming home. This area is not known for high value property, but the value to me was there, no junk, no neighbors, the only hassle I get is from my wife. About 6 acres now on a lake. I probably paid too much for it, but the value was there for me.


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank god I don't live on a lake or HOA lake , ill just keep going down them outlets. inlets, every yr. on them private lakes for them 6 pound bass like I have been the last 15yr.s


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

HOA’s take the freedom out of this country. No non-governmental authority should have any right to say what I can and cannot do on my private property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> That’s not an HOA issue. That is an ordinance violation issue. I ve had similar and was taken care of thru ordinance officer. If you depend on your HOA You are wasting time. Go right to your city or township for action.


Yup. Ordinance enforcement comes out and talks to them and nothing happens. A few months later they get a letter. A few months later they get a $25 fine. Big deal. Now the cycle starts again and another year goes by.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

flatfish said:


> Thank god I don't live on a lake or HOA lake , ill just keep going down them outlets. inlets, every yr. on them private lakes for them 6 pound bass like I have been the last 15yr.s


The land owner on the creek outlet of the lake I live on would and has stopped many doing just that. Many places that require getting out of the water. Not big enough for a tiny kayak. Dead Ash have it plugged pretty good.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

miruss said:


> That was hard
> *Search Results*
> *Web results*
> [DOC]
> ...


As far as I am concerned Montcalm county is a big joke. they were called about the junk at a property. Crap all over. Nothing was done about it. It is still noting but a junk pile many years later.
If we could get the money out of this house with out loosing our behinds we would be leaving in short order. With the mess next door that is not going to happen. Calling the county would be a waste of my time.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

SteelShot said:


> HOA’s take the freedom out of this country. No non-governmental authority should have any right to say what I can and cannot do on my private property.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you buy into a HOA with your home/land purchase and sign on to the rule package, required to buy the property in the first place. You will have to follow the rules. You will be in civil court for a uncorrected infraction. HOA's don't take your freedom away, you willingly give it away when you sign your name.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

FIP said:


> Yup. Ordinance enforcement comes out and talks to them and nothing happens. A few months later they get a letter. A few months later they get a $25 fine. Big deal. Now the cycle starts again and another year goes by.


Sounds like you have a crappy city and ordinance officer. They do have have bosses just like you and I. Gonmake a complaint. Take pictures. Go to a city council meeting. Make noise. Half of getting something done is your responsibility. Get the news media involved if it comes to that. Guess I’m lucky that my city addresses these issues when brought to their attention.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> Sounds like you have a crappy city and ordinance officer. They do have have bosses just like you and I. Gonmake a complaint. Take pictures. Go to a city council meeting. Make noise. Half of getting something done is your responsibility. Get the news media involved if it comes to that. Guess I’m lucky that my city addresses these issues when brought to their attention.


You are correct, local politicians hate being called out at public meetings. Find ordinance and person or persons responsible for its enforcement and call them out at a public meeting during public comment time. Local news media are normally at local meetings.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

SteelShot said:


> HOA’s take the freedom out of this country. No non-governmental authority should have any right to say what I can and cannot do on my private property.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one forces you to buy property covered by a HOA.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a vacant lake front lot. The subdivision it is in has no HOA. We do however have a township with ordinances. They do a nice job making people clean up junk. I always take care of my lot but a few years ago a letter was mailed to everyone in the twp with their tax assessment informing us that we now have a lawn mowing policy. If you dont adhere to the policy you will be given a warning letter then they will now your lawn. They have contacted service and you will be charged something like $30 for a lot. It made me think about allowing them to be honest. My time alone is worth it not to mention the gas money to go up there etc..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> I have a vacant lake front lot. The subdivision it is in has no HOA. We do however have a township with ordinances. They do a nice job making people clean up junk. I always take care of my lot but a few years ago a letter was mailed to everyone in the twp with their tax assessment informing us that we now have a lawn mowing policy. If you dont adhere to the policy you will be given a warning letter then they will now your lawn. They have contacted service and you will be charged something like $30 for a lot. It made me think about allowing them to be honest. My time alone is worth it not to mention the gas money to go up there etc..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That sounds like a great price


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

I would think HOA`s would drive down the price to live on a lake how many people have had the water tested and found that every body's septic system needs to be fixed ? May be the state should mandate testing .Surely we can all agree on this


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

fivegunner said:


> I would think HOA`s would drive down the price to live on a lake how many people have had the water tested and found that every body's septic system needs to be fixed ? May be the state should mandate testing .Surely we can all agree on this


What???? I don't understand that at all. By the way, the larger lakes just north of you in Vergennes and Grattan townships are all on sewer systems. Cowden with just over 50 properties on it is getting a sewer system later this year that will cost each owner over 40K.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

fivegunner said:


> I would think HOA`s would drive down the price to live on a lake
> ...........


That's not my experience. Strong HOA are what most people want. They won't buy into a weak HOA setting for fear of what can happen down the road. The garbage collecting people don't like HOAs.

L & O


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

FIP said:


> What???? I don't understand that at all. By the way, the larger lakes just north of you in Vergennes and Grattan townships are all on sewer systems. Cowden with just over 50 properties on it is getting a sewer system later this year that will cost each owner over 40K.


FIP, I did not make myself clear, I was talking about the lakes That have no( public sewer systems) I used to be a heavy equipment operator , I can`t remember how many times I had to work sat/Sundays to run a backhoe for people that lived on a lake and their septic system was not working . They had me open it up and let it drain , and stuff go`s down hill. I also would like to see before some one could sell, have the water tested for Pefos and other nasty stuff. Sorry I did not explain it well.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> That's not my experience. Strong HOA are what most people want. They won't buy into a weak HOA setting for fear of what can happen down the road. The garbage collecting people don't like HOAs.
> 
> L & O


(Your Right Strong HOA`s with Public Sewer system`s ) work well ! The question is I have In the last 75 years did anybody dump 55 gal. barrels anywhere close to your Lake ?


----------

